# Manuals!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## farmersamm (Nov 2, 2017)

I haven't bought a tractor factory repair manual in about 9yrs. Last one was for the old Case.

They used to come as a COMPLETE manual covering everything from front to back. Mechanical, Electrical, and just about anything on the machine that had to be fixed.

Fast forward to this latest manual buy. Had to buy a manual for this JD I've been working on (the guy that owns it, now owns the manual). He was unhappy at first, but I told him that I don't touch anything without the manual sitting there. Convinced him that he'll benefit from having the manual sometime down the road.

I've never been so disappointed in a factory publication. $109 plus shipping FOR A LOUSY CD. I hate reading any technical stuff on a puter. I like a BOOK.

To add insult to injury...&#8230;.JD has pulled the same bait-and-switch that auto manufacturers have pulled. IT'S NOT A COMPLETE MANUAL. You have to buy a manual for the basics. A manual for diagnostics (which has the electrical diagrams in it), and another stinkin' manual for the engine. WHAT A STINKIN' RIPOFF. You're working on something, and reading along, and the stinkin' manual refers you to the other manual YOU DON'T HAVE for part of the procedure.

I get done working on the Air Conditioning electrics, and wanted to check the charge in the system. My prize winning manual tells me to check manufacturers specs. WHAT MANUFACTURER??????????? If they're using systems from different vendors, they should include the specs from all those vendors!!!!!!!!!!! I'm no air conditioning guru, don't work on AC systems much at all, and want exact specs for the system I'm looking at. I dunno if they're all the same, or not. Probably pretty close, but why risk it. I've seen "know it all" generic mechanics ruin stuff for years. You simply can't assume all this crap is the same. Maybe I'm way wrong, but I'm stickin' with my guns.

Anyways, I'm thinkin' this isn't the last I'm gonna see of this particular JD. Has a host of electrical issues, and half azz patches done to it to keep it sparkin'. INCLUDING USING A FENCE CLIP TO BYPASS A FUSE.

This guy's gonna own a FULL set of manuals by the time I get done with him


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

https://techpubs.deere.com/

I would have thought the same thing several years ago when I started stocking up on manuals, however, since I have purchased several of them I have come to realize in the long run its cheaper having them broken up. For instance the mfwd on the 2355 requires an individual manual. It covers I believe 2 or 3 different models of mfwd. So now I can sell the 23, purchase a 4055 and only need the tech manual for the 4055 and the manual for the mfwd stays the same.

Same with engine, hyd. pumps. Can you imagine how expensive it would be if you had 5 tractors and had to buy a complete manual for each one even though they utilized many of the same components.

Expensive to get started, cheaper in the long run.


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

You'll have to get use to the CD but you could take it to one of the office supply box stores for a print version. If the unit is old enough, usually at least 2 years you can get an aftermarket, nothing like Haynes but reprinted OEM, you'll have to do some searching but these are usually a fraction of the cost and downloaded to your confuser but this IS JD so who knows.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

In the case of the A/C, rely on your gauges......there's a lot of variables from unit to unit


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

With todays tractors being available with different components, engines, transmissions, etc, splitting the manuals up makes perfect sense. I look at it this way, manuals are cheap compared to dealer shop labor.

I also know I have a lot more stake in an equipment repair than a dealer tech who will never have to rely on a machine, so I have no issue laying out the coin for the necessary manuals.


----------



## Frantz (Feb 18, 2018)

I got the complete paper bound manual for my 2000 F550 a few years ago. It was something like $400 for a good size four volume set, plus another $100 for the electric book. Those were my prices (give or take a few bucks i don't remember) when I worked at a Ford dealer.


----------

